# Rib's



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Fired up the other WSM and I'm doing 3 racks of loin backs, some for dinner tonight and some for the fellas at SOTB Friday night.  These are rubbed with Original Wolfe Rub, using hickory, sand and kingsford.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2006)

Larry, take one rack and put in aluminum foil.  Travel south on 29 to Charlottesville, go down town and pull into the fire departments lot.  I will meet you out side.  Just hurry, its almost lunch time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, take one rack and put in aluminum foil.  Travel south on 29 to Charlottesville, go down town and pull into the fire departments lot.  I will meet you out side.  Just hurry, its almost lunch time.


If you go by Sam's and pick me up a case of briskets you've gotta deal!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2006)

Sams is on the right on your way down.

http://www.mapquest.com/mqproxy/44e8871 ... 8&rnd=4976


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Sams is on the right on your way down.
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/mqproxy/44e8871 ... 8&rnd=4976



I know where Sam's is........... but if you want a rack of ribs it'll cost you a case of briskets!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking good !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Ribs are foiled and back on the WSM.  Sorry bout the pic's, they didn't trun out too well.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Ribs are done, feel very tender..... gonna share a rack withe the family in a bit to make sure along with the brisket.....ya know we gotta sample a bit before the judges decide!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

no way I can make it 2 weeks.


----------



## Griff (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks great Larry. How'd you get that super looking glaze thing goin' on?

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2006)

You must have missed the fire house Larry.  The guys where all standing out front with a big sing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good larry.  you going to freeze them or something for 2 weeks?



The almighty foodsaver, freezer and a pot of boiling water!!



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. How'd you get that super looking glaze thing goin' on?
> 
> Griff



Griff,
          It's a reduction of Sweet Baby Rays and honey!!


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

SBR's and honey is a great combo.  Had it on salmon last night and chicken at lunch today.  Goooooooooooooood sauce... gooooooooood sauce.  


I can hardly wait for all the good food friday night at SOTB.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice racks bro'


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Great looking ribs.  I have that same rack but I have not used it much.  

Can you tell any difference using the rack vs laying flat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Great looking ribs.  I have that same rack but I have not used it much.
> 
> Can you tell any difference using the rack vs laying flat?



Cliff no difference at all, other than being able to fit more ribs on my WSM.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice racks Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Rib's are done, camera doesn't do them justice.....


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't you hate that sometimes!
It's hard to taste anything starring at a screen!
They look great


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

they look good to me.  can't wait to taste them.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Ribs look great larry!! 8) 



			
				brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2vr6vcl0]Cliff no difference at all, other than being able to fit more ribs on my WSM.


nice looking bones.  i need to practice slicing ribs.    

[/quote:2vr6vcl0]

Me too. It is one pain in the ass to make a clean cut.

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 21, 2006)

Mmmm Looks goood !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1vfwj98t]Cliff no difference at all, other than being able to fit more ribs on my WSM.


nice looking bones.  i need to practice slicing ribs.    

*when using rib racks do you see any difference in which side of the rack of the loin rib is angled up*?[/quote:1vfwj98t]

Brian, I always put the fatter side up.  My theory is the thicker side will baste the thinner throughout the cooking process and prevent them from drying out.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmmm...you trying to make me heave by some chance? If so..you just came real close. 

bigwheel


Griff[/quote]

Griff,
          It's a reduction of Sweet Baby Rays and honey!![/quote]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> SBR's and honey is a great combo.  Had it on salmon last night and chicken at lunch today.  Goooooooooooooood sauce... gooooooooood sauce.
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait for all the good food friday night at SOTB.



nothin like the baby ray's sauce. I picked up 2 from the store cause they were on sale, came home and found out that I had 2 sittin in the pantry already! Good thing they last!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hmmm...you trying to make me heave by some chance? If so..you just came real close.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Griff,
          It's a reduction of Sweet Baby Rays and honey!![/quote][/quote]

you know what bigwheel, just because he doesn't have txbbq rub on it (which I like) and it don't have pepper jelly (which I like too) don't mean you gotta knock it. Everything that comes outta texas ain't the only thing out there. Maybe if you open your mind and realize there are things that come outta other states than 'texas' you might be more willing to offer a better opinion


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

you know what bigwheel, just cause it ain't a 'texas' thing don't mean you gotta knock it.[/quote]

I used Sweet Baby Rays with honey yesterday on my ribs and it was gooood!


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fired up the other WSM and I'm doing 3 racks of loin backs, some for dinner tonight and some for the fellas at SOTB Friday night.  These are rubbed with Original Wolfe Rub, using hickory, sand and kingsford.


Ribs look great Larry, one thing I'd like to comment on ... one end looks a little tight packed in ... I have the same issue with my rib racks If I load them up. I think less can be better, better airflow around the meat will give better smoke distribution and more uniform cooking. If I'm packing stuff in I like to move it around a few times. This is one thing I'm really liking with the offset ... the abundance of space.

Guru might help a bit with that dunno ... I've been thinking for a while about hanging a well balanced fan below the water pan ... angled blades propelled by rising hot air to move things around inside ... might work might be kooky, I'll let ya know if I ever build it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":eyynjd15]Fired up the other WSM and I'm doing 3 racks of loin backs, some for dinner tonight and some for the fellas at SOTB Friday night.  These are rubbed with Original Wolfe Rub, using hickory, sand and kingsford.


Ribs look great Larry, *one thing I'd like to comment on ... one end looks a little tight packed in ... I have the same issue with my rib racks If I load them up. I think less can be better, better airflow around the meat will give better smoke distribution and more uniform cooking.* If I'm packing stuff in I like to move it around a few times. This is one thing I'm really liking with the offset ... the abundance of space.

Guru might help a bit with that dunno ... I've been thinking for a while about hanging a well balanced fan below the water pan ... angled blades propelled by rising hot air to move things around inside ... might work might be kooky, I'll let ya know if I ever build it.[/quote:eyynjd15]

Shawn,
        If you notice in this pic after a bit of cooking and shrinkage space/airflow wasn't much of an issue.  Personally, I haven't had much problem with smoke distribution, even with 6 racks of LB's.  Only time I've had a real problem is when I cooked 6 butts on the WSM, they turned out pretty good but it was entirely too much meat!


----------

